# SOLVED:Help! flooded by usb related kernel syslog messages!

## gw

Hi,

I'm trying to install an usb based wlan stick; yet whenever I connect it to my machine I get drowned by kernel messages, hundreds per second: *Quote:*   

> Apr 22 19:35:52 linux kernel: [ 1312.627987] usb 1-8: link qh0-00ff/ffff88003b9e3600 start 0 [2/0 us]
> 
> Apr 22 19:35:52 linux kernel: [ 1312.628178] usb 1-8: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff88003b9e3600 start 0 [2/0 us]
> 
> Apr 22 19:35:52 linux kernel: [ 1312.628371] usb 1-8: link qh0-00ff/ffff88003b9e3600 start 0 [2/0 us]
> ...

  at first I thought it was some debugging feature in kernerl driver configurations (atheros chipset), but couldn't find anything related.

Hints anyone?

Thanks

gwLast edited by gw on Sat Apr 23, 2011 2:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigeon768

```
grep DEBUG /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 might give a good place to start.

----------

## gw

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep DEBUG /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

True! here's the culprit:

```
grep DEBUG /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v not

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

---> CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

```

I disabled this, recompiled, and its gone!

thanks

gw

----------

